# Drey perfect mason



## opie (Nov 15, 2006)

What can anyone tell me about my Drey perfect mason. Looking for age and maybe how much it's worth. It's on the right. The one on the left is an Atlas strong shoulder mason. Any info on it will be much appreciate too.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 17, 2006)

1918-1925 by the Schram Glass Mfg. Co., St. Louis (Standard Reference by Dick Roller).  They're pretty old, but still pretty common.  Redbook lists them at $1-$2 apiece.  -Tammy


----------



## opie (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks Tammy.


----------

